

Privilege Escalation/VM-to-Host Vulnerability on Intel 64 bit CPUs - state_machine
http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/649219

======
WestCoastJustin
Ouch -- I wonder how cloud providers will respond to this. Rolling updates
across all their boxes to update the Xen hypervisors? Think about the
magnitude of the problem if your someone like Rackspace/Linode/Slicehost/AWS!?

------
piggity
Does anyone have an exploit / test for this?

(I don't necessarily want an exploit; I just want to know if it's feasible in
our various hosted and non-hosted environments)

------
state_machine
Cached: <http://www.kb.cert.org.nyud.net/vuls/id/649219>

